# What happened to my fresh ginger root?!



## elitova (Jan 31, 2018)

So, I have never used fresh ginger root before. I bought some 2 days ago, cut it open, and found this:

What on earth is this and what happened? Bug infestation? Just plain rotten? It looked fine from the outside...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome, *elitova*. Do you have a photo you can post? Kinda hard to figure out if you have a problem without actually seeing it.


----------



## elitova (Feb 1, 2018)

https://image.ibb.co/d7MMom/Ginger.jpg


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 1, 2018)

I can't help you with your ginger root issue, but if you are unfamiliar with storing it, I can offer some advice.  Peel it, put it in a lidded jar with enough cooking sherry to cover it, then store in the refrigerator.  It will keep indefinitely.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks rotted.  Do the other areas look damage-free?  Maybe you can cut out the damaged part.  I store my fresh gingerroot whole in the freezer, then grate it as it's needed, skin and all.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2018)

I'd throw it out myself. 
*10speed,* you don't actually mean cooking sherry do you?
I store mine in the freezer also *Dawg.*


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2018)

I think I'd throw it out, too.

I keep mine in a jar of regular sherry in the fridge. It definitely keeps forever. I use the flavored sherry in marinades and sauces, too.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2018)

It's rotting. Chuck it.


Actually, if that's the only spot, you can cut around it, but the rest is browning too.

Ginger is really inexpensive.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I think I'd throw it out, too.
> 
> I keep mine in a jar of regular sherry in the fridge. It definitely keeps forever. I use the flavored sherry in marinades and sauces, too.


 

Id be tempted to keep the rest of the knob if it was unaffected by the rot.

I also keep mine in drinking sherry in the fridge and use the sherry in cooking.  But I also always have some in the freezer if I don't what the sherry taste.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 2, 2018)

I never heard of the sherry storage solution but it's an interesting one.  Do you think it's the salt in the cooking sherry or the alcohol that matters more?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

Janet H said:


> I never heard of the sherry storage solution but it's an interesting one. Do you think it's the salt in the cooking sherry or the alcohol that matters more?


 

Never use "cooking sherry."  Its incredibly foul.

Its the alcohol.

This Boozy Trick Keeps Ginger Fresh For Weeks | Allrecipes


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Never use "cooking sherry."  Its incredibly foul.
> 
> Its the alcohol.
> 
> This Boozy Trick Keeps Ginger Fresh For Weeks | Allrecipes



Thanks Jenny...


> *Store Fresh Ginger in a Jar of Booze*
> 
> *You’ll Need*
> Firm, glossy, unwrinkled ginger
> ...


I especially like that idea, as most of my ginger use includes rice wine.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 2, 2018)

I honestly keep mine in the sherry in the fridge for months ....  I always examine it though to see if it looks bad before I use it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2018)

Janet H said:


> I never heard of the sherry storage solution but it's an interesting one.  Do you think it's the salt in the cooking sherry or the alcohol that matters more?



It's the alcohol. I never use any type of cooking wine.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 9, 2018)

I often get that also with burdock root which I buy regularly.    But they're usually more like dry rot and are visible before you buy them.


----------

